# Travel buddies - anyone interested.



## Beedy (Aug 22, 2013)

Hey all, first post on here - although I guess I have been a long time reader. (unfortunately/fortunately?). 

Ive had my problems with SA over the last few years and I guess have finally started to move on from it (as much as you can do). One of the big factors in that was the ability to walk away from "home" and travel , I found it slowly gives you the ability to start doing things again without the pressure of explaining your circumstances/bumping into people you know etc 

Anyway - having done some previous motorbike trips, I was planning to ride a motorbike across to somewhere far away, but then figured that doing the trip with some other guys/gals with SA would maybe be more therapeutic. 
I get that for alot of us, its difficult to find people to travel/plan with and even more difficult to stay "upbeat" when you get to your destination (going to hostels/bars etc ), so I figured - if others were interested, that if I could find 2,3 or 4 "companions" then we could go as a group. Most likely buy a car, split the fuel/visas/food 4 ways and drive across europe and either down to africa or across russia/silk road.

I understand the idea of meeting and spending a couple of months stuck in close proximity with strangers is not really a typical way of dealing with SA, but there are alot of positives to a trip like this, Id hope there would be very little pressure to do things we arnt happy with among 4 similar thinking people and hopefully a good amount of support, not to mention getting to do a trip away from home/work/"life" - regaining some of the lost time that alot of us have lost/are losing to SA instead of watching other people doing it.

Not bothered about age/location/looks/gender etc. If your interested then get in touch. On the other hand this post may sink like a lead balloon with no interest, which is fine, it's just an idea - and I wouldnt be looking at doing anything until 2014 so plenty of time to organise stuff/meet each other (slowly).

There is ofcourse the money issue, but Id be looking to do it as cheaply as possible and splitting the cost 2/3/4 ways equally.

Sorry for the essay length post, reply/send a pm if interested.

PS. Im based in england, but I guess it would be open to anyone who was interested.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Ahhh If I wasn't paranoid about travelling long distances in foreign countries with people I've never met before/have no money/have no job so shouldn't really be spending + travelling/ I would go for this -.- oh and I can't drive either so yeah :')

hope you found some people who are up for this though op


----------



## Beedy (Aug 22, 2013)

Thanks for the reply 

- possibly not an ideal candidate  :lol

Cant help with the first few, but there would be no pressure on anyone to share the driving necessarily - can just be a passenger. The money probably isnt as bad as you might think, you can eat/sleep in most of these places for less than $10/5 pounds per day. 

Also it dosnt have to be such a major undertaking - maybe do 2/3 weeks down to the sahara or eastern europe or iceland etc. Whatever people were interested in.


----------



## jap (Jul 1, 2013)

Hey! I don't mind travelling long distances. Kinda wants to travel while still young. lol. But hoping not to get away for months. :s Maybe 2/3 weeks is fine.


----------



## Beedy (Aug 22, 2013)

Hi Jap

Had a couple of pms so far, there is some interest - 2/3weeks is much easier to organise - and less expensive too. So your welcome to tag aong. Probably best to see what interest there is over the next month or so - then see what people might want to do.


----------



## bluecrime (Jan 27, 2013)

Ha, sounds like fun! I'd like to go on an adventure like that one day, but I'm not sure how comfortable I'd be going with people I didn't know.


----------



## Beedy (Aug 22, 2013)

Sadly we are probably all in the same boat on that viewpoint! But you got to start somewhere.

Still, if you're going to feel uncomfortable, might aswell do it somewhere like this!


----------



## jap (Jul 1, 2013)

I'm really serious about this one


----------



## spurs13 (Dec 21, 2012)

I prolly wont be able to do anything that adventurous yet...but I'd be up for travelling around the UK if anyone fancies that.

You guys might find this thread interesting.
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f15/the-sas-couchsurfing-thread-527634/


----------



## SmallFishBigPond (Sep 8, 2013)

I'd be nervous that you were going to kill me or something! I'm sure you're lovely though


----------



## Beedy (Aug 22, 2013)

Says the Aussie! - I've seen wolf creek! :lol

But no, no intentions of going all rutger hauer on anyone.

PS, replied to your pm spurs.


----------



## SmokeGem (Mar 19, 2013)

I would like to, but got things in the way and probably am not nearby.


----------



## Alienated (Apr 17, 2013)

I'm American you might as well put a big red BULL'S EYE on your butts if I went with you through Europe....


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

Interesting idea. 
I think I'd at least like to get to know the people I was going with a little beforehand though.


----------



## Larkspur (Sep 30, 2009)

Hmm....this thread seems to be a bit old....but, what is the status on this? I am definitely interested.


----------



## Beedy (Aug 22, 2013)

march_hare said:


> Interesting idea.
> I think I'd at least like to get to know the people I was going with a little beforehand though.


That was the idea. 

Alienated - Europe ain't so bad, documentaries like "taken" paint it out that pretty americans regularly get kidnapped by arab-looking bad guys but it's actually less common than you'd think.

Larkspur - it's going nowhere fast, lot's of initial interest but it sort of dried up.

I'm off to cape verde in december and iceland in the new year if anyone wants to go halves/splits on car/motorbike hire. Iceland in particular, as I already have plans for cape verde.


----------



## FUBAR (Aug 27, 2008)

I'm interested in the idea of backpacking with some fellow people, the problem is that backpackers are mostly very social, extraverted, party people. You kinda have to, if you predominantly stay in hostels, you can't get any sleep at hostels, even when you are the quiet one out of the bunch and all you want to do is sleep, and i speak from experience. And i would have some ground rules as i wouldn't want to go backpacking in Africa, too dangerous for my liking...backpacking in Africa is totally different from a regular organized holiday in Africa where you are sheltered. Plus you have to kinda know the personality of the people you are stuck with for several weeks or months, know you can trust them when the going gets tough or that your personalities match.


----------



## Beedy (Aug 22, 2013)

Its one of the reasons I originally mooted using a car/4x4 (with the costs split) as it generally works out similar money to hostels but you can sleep in the back/roof tents etc. Hostels are ok in moderation - but I generally need the "recharge time" between visits - everynight would get :sus

If anyone wants to have a chat about doing something - let me know, I'm in England for the next fortnight. And I agree Fubar - you'd have to get to know each other before doing anything serious.


----------



## FUBAR (Aug 27, 2008)

If i were to go, i´d look at Asia (India, China, Malaysia, Thailand, Vietnam, Cambodja, Indonesia, Japan, Korea) and Oceania (Australia, NZ). South America


----------



## FlickeringHope (Oct 12, 2009)

I love this idea. 

I am from the U.S. but would love to go abroad someday. 

Having done some travel myself, though, I suppose a big concern for me would be whether personalities would match up and if others would be interested in the same things I would be interested in. It can be frustrating to travel with people that don't share the same interests.


----------



## michaelgroves (Aug 2, 2011)

Hi  I am very interested! How many people do you already have to tag along?


----------



## Larkspur (Sep 30, 2009)

Are there any tentative dates yet? I currently could not travel for more than a month tops. I've been to China -- I loved it, people I was with did not. Haha. I would love to get out and explore other continents. I've travelled with complete strangers before, and, I agree that some sort of relationship needs to be established before hand.


----------



## Beedy (Aug 22, 2013)

jkj


----------



## Beedy (Aug 22, 2013)

Thought I'd give this thread a bump with some pics taken on my last couple of trips.

It'd still be cool to meet some SA people if anyone was interested. I think my next stop is likely to be madagascar in January for a couple of weeks. I've done some travelling with other bikers, but it would be nice to chat to people who get the issues that go with SA - help each other.


----------



## Beedy (Aug 22, 2013)

*gh*


----------



## Benjeee (Nov 4, 2013)

Larkspur said:


> Are there any tentative dates yet? I currently could not travel for more than a month tops. I've been to China -- I loved it, people I was with did not. Haha. I would love to get out and explore other continents. I've travelled with complete strangers before, and, I agree that some sort of relationship needs to be established before hand.


Never been to China but other places in Asia, Australia, America and all over Europe.
Next trip end 2014ish i really wanna go to South America maybe some of you SAS ppl are gonna be there aswell


----------



## Beedy (Aug 22, 2013)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> Awesome, this is something I would so want to do but how much does a trip like this even cost though.


The cost isnt TOO bad, at the cheapest end you are looking at around $5 for food per day, and $5 for fuel. Camping/couchsurfing is free, the inital cost of a bike is probably around $1000, but most of that is regained. If you share a camper/4x4/ride pillion etc its gets even cheaper. Generally flights are the biggest cost, but depends wher you are going to - ie, its cheaper to fly to south america from where you are than from europe.


----------



## JimS90 (May 19, 2013)

I'd like to go backpacking like other people, but lack the gift of the gab and I'm cynical about developing countries because I've travelled in LEDCs in the past. 

I road trip a lot, camping along the way for weeks sometimes, solo or with the 'missus', because everything is self-contained and I'm independent. There's no need to charm people up to get what you want and you're free and unrestricted in what you do. I enjoy Northern and Western Europe too. Looking to go back to the U.S. in a few years when money is good, as it's just vast and beautiful 

Would also like to hitch hike. I used to have a friend that hitch hiked across Europe, but at the time I lacked the confidence to go with him. He got from Dover to Split at one point. Regret it now.


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

Alienated said:


> I'm American you might as well put a big red BULL'S EYE on your butts if I went with you through Europe....


No way man. I'm American and I love going to Europe. I have yet to find a country as critical of me as my own!

I'd like a travel buddy too...just not until next year...*sigh*


----------



## Morumot (Sep 21, 2011)

Wish I could do this, but I can't at least for now -.- Don't want to travel alone.


----------



## FortuneAndFame (Dec 26, 2013)

I'm interested, I live in the UK. I would like to travel with people around my age (20) and I wouldn't want be parents ever finding out I travelled with strangers so I wouldn't be able to drive as they as in control of my driving insurance. I would be up for anything though if these conditions are met. Oh and as long as it is relatively cheap, I'm a student. A trip to Europe on the Eurostar might be a good idea.


----------



## Lizzy84 (Dec 29, 2013)

Amazing idea! I've lived/travelled/worked abroad with strangers and it wouldn't bother me any more than doing the same in the UK. I can't tag along this time as I'm flat out working and studying till spring 2015 with zilch free time (and would need prior warning to book time off, save up, etc), but would be interested in any other trips in the future. I'd love to see Iceland especially. Although I'll be 30-odd by that point, so not sure if I'd be too old to hang out with you younguns? :b I might start something up myself in 2015 if this trip is a success and people like the idea.


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

Me me me. I've already done a large portion or Europe, but if people end up going somewhere else, I would go. I'm kind of interested in a round the world type trip. Or right now I'm also interested in Tanzania or Peru, Brazil, etc. For the states, I would love to roadtrip for weeks/months.


----------



## Camelleone (Feb 3, 2011)

I've tried to bump this thead again. I'm interested to travel in parts of Asian, such as Thailand, Japan, or China..


----------



## bluecrime (Jan 27, 2013)

Nice to see this thread resurrected from the dead! SAS road trip anyone?


----------



## Alexandra Marie (Nov 27, 2013)

Yeah but what if someone's a killer and you get killed lol


----------



## W A N D E R L U S T (Oct 2, 2012)

I'd love a travel buddy! But alas, I have educational purposes I must attend to.


----------



## spiritedaway (Aug 5, 2014)

I hope I can do something like this one day but currently I'm an unemployed fifteen year old who has to attend highschool :/


----------



## a123 (Apr 10, 2007)

I'm interested in traveling to Peru for an ayahuasca retreat. Any takers?


----------

